# If you were to photograph DP/DR what would you capture?



## Derealisation (Oct 6, 2016)

I want to get an insight into what DP/DR looks like! There isn't much photography on the subject and I'm curious in what you would capture if you were to photograph it! 
What does it look like from your point of view?

Thank you.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I imagine it's different for everyone. I posted a pic in your other thread of how I see the world, that is to say, blurry, surreal and as if everything is swaying a little, but that's just my own vision-based perception. Others experience tunnel vision, visual snow, a 2D world, or a world that looks as if it is behind a pane of (frosted) glass. For others still, this condition is indeed only a feeling, which is more the depersonalization aspect - the abject loneliness, existential dread, feeling disconnected from mind and body, and relentless anxiety. Some people experience both. So it's kind of an open-ended question, and probably needs a little more refinement if you want better answers.


----------



## Anna Carly (May 18, 2016)

I took a photo the other day in some sand dunes near my house when the sunset was a pink and orange and blue tinge and there was a strange surreal feel to the air of my hand against the sky it looked of forgeign in a hazy world


----------



## sarahlou20 (Sep 29, 2016)

2D, flat, like theres a pane of glass over my vision..im going to the opticians tomorow x


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I'd photograph two people, who are seeing eachother from a window.
One from outside, other from inside a house. I'm the person who's inside observing this outsider. The outsider is a strange person. He has feelings and emotions and...a personality.
The outsider is a real person. Meanwhile, there's me. Inside a locked house, blocked from the world. Blocked from reality.
Blocked from being real. Inside that house that is my own mind.


----------



## MrFedUp (Aug 11, 2016)

I Would Picture -

Me : DP/DR: World:

O ||

/l\ || O

\\ ||

Completley stuck behind a glass wall, where people see me fine, but my perspective of everything it Picture like. My whole life is like looking at a picture of something , that same feeling but thats actually what my eyes see of the real world. Something blocking feelings, and blocking my whole experience of "Life".


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Albeit not a photograph, an artist named Shawn Coss drew several pictures of various mental conditions for an art challenge referred to as Inktober. I was pleasantly surprised when I saw that DP/DR was on the list. Here's a picture of what he drew, and I honestly think that it's a perfect nail on the head when it comes to how most peoples' experiences with DP/DR have been like. If you want to check out the rest, click this link.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

RPJ said:


> What an utterly ridiculous question.
> 
> You can't photograph a feeling. Your question is basically like asking "what is the square root of a banana?" It's an absurd question that makes no sense.


What an utterly ridiculous post.


----------

